# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  La sequía en Alicante tiene cada vez menos de cíclica y más de endémica

## Embalses

*La sequía en Alicante tiene cada vez menos de cíclica y más de endémica* 
08-11-2008 (Las Provincias)Las Provincias

La sequía en Alicante tiene cada vez menos de cíclica y más de endémica.   A pesar de que el otoño de 2007 marcó un punto de inflexión respecto al ciclo de extrema aridez que padeció la provincia durante los años 2004, 2005 y 2006, y que las lluvias del último mes han elevado las cantidades de agua recogidas por encima de la media, la situación sigue siendo delicada.

En el conjunto de la provincia, entre enero y octubre de este año se ha recogido un 18% más de agua de lo normal, si bien la lluvia está muy mal distribuida, según recalca José Ángel Núñez Mora, de la delegación territorial de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología en la Comunitat Valenciana.

El año está siendo especialmente húmedo en la zona norte de la provincia. La zona más lluviosa de lo provincia en 2008 hasta el momento es la zona de Forna, Pego y Adsubia, donde ya han superado con creces los 1.000 litros por metro cuadrado acumulados, unas cantidades que contrastan con la zona litoral comprendida entre San Juan, Alicante y Arenales del Sol, donde todavía no se han alcanzado los 200.

"En términos relativos, en gran parte de la franja litoral, salvo en la Marina Alta, y en zonas del Vinalopó Medio y Alto, ha llovido menos de lo normal", recalca Núñez Mora. Además de la zona litoral del área metropolitana de Alicante, la franja comprendida entre Benidorm y Altea también ha sido de las más deficitarias.

Por contra, en zonas de la montaña de la Marina Alta ha llovido más de un 50% por encima de los valores que se consideran normales. De hecho en ningún punto de la comarca se han recogido menos de 500 litros por metro cuadrado.

Este desigual reparto también se ha reflejado en los pantanos alicantinos, tanto los dos principales del sur que dependen de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura, el de La Pedrera y el de Crevillent, como los tres de la mitad norte -Amadorio, Guadalest y Beniarrés- que están adscritos a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar.

En términos globales, ambas cuencas han aumentado sus reservas hídricas, sobre todo la del Júcar, que afronta el inicio de año hidrológico con algo más de holgura, ya que sus pantanos están por encima del 25% y almacenan 156 hectómetros cúbicos más que el año pasado por estas fechas. Sin embargo, paradójicamente los tres pantanos alicantinos están en su conjunto al 57,71%, una cifra inferior al 66,36% de octubre de 2007, cuando cayeron lluvias más torrenciales que este año.

Por lo que respecta a los pantanos del Segura, ayer almacenaban 188,8 hectómetros cúbicos, 41,7 más que hace justo un año, con lo que pasan de estar al 14% de su capacidad a un 17%. Mejoría, sin duda, pero insuficiente para salir de la UVI.

----------

